# RIA/Tanfoglio 9mm



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

I know, I needed this like another hole in head...but about 5 years ago I bought a used 45 Witness for $250. It is as accurate as any handgun I've ever owned (over 40) and always thought I'd like a 9mm "tackdriver" just like it due to ammo cost. Also, I can't shoot any of my "plastic 9s" as good as 1911s and the Witness. Gunshop yesterday had just gotten in a batch of RIA/Tanfoglio 9mms. (Evidently Tanfoglio has worked out for Armscor to assemble their pistols and market worldwide) "Old Dummy"(me) was hooked. $325, 2-16 rd mags, good trigger & sights, tight, & felt good. Cleaned & lubed it, polished ramp & chamber and put 200rds wwb + 25 jhps thru it this am. No problems. I shot my primary carry(plastic 9) first & it shoots a little high so may be reason I was shooting tad low. Top rt. tartget is first mag, below it - second mag, bottom rt. full mag DA only fired fast 1 shot at time, bottom left-25yd offhand, top left-last mag, and center target - 2 mags fast. Whether I need it or not, think I got another good house, truck, or w/good belt cc pistol.

Only negatives I could see is matte blue finish may not appeal to some folks and must be SOP for Tanfoglio but only 1 year warranty and manual says no +Ps. Can't figure out how a 33oz all steel pistol will be hurt by "limited use" of +Ps when it's ok in all my "plastic 9s". Tanfoglio is Italian company and European 9mm supposed to be loaded at least to our +P level? Probably CYA? Witness 45 had same thing in owners manual. Still no regrets, it sure is a sweet shooter. All I've got is a "clone" but I can sure understand why all those CZ75 shooters brag on their pistol.:smt023


----------



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

I just sold my .45 Witness, the worst thing I could have done. :smt022 As reliable as a anvil, no drama shooting and she ate everything. One of the best pistol I've owned. I will get another.


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

you have my sympathy. my 45 Witness is more accurate than some pistols I own than cost 3 times as much. Have 5 other 9s & didn't think I could ever shoot a 9 as well as a 45, but this one is so accurate it's amazing. 300 rds + 50jhps with no problems. It really likes Golden Sabers.


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

*U Dummies!*

Why didn't you just order a 9mm slide and barrel assy from EAA. One of the nice things about Witness pistols is that the slides and barrels are completely interchangeable with other calibers. Tanfoglio did this partially due to the fact that most European countries that do allow citizens to own handguns only allow them to own 1. And since the serial number is in the frame, in order to shoot a different caliber they just order a new slide and barrel. Still only 1 gun registered. They list for around $220 to $250.:buttkick:

By the way, I too have a Witness Polymer Compact .45acp and love it.


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

Good point. But this way I got another whole gun for about $100 more:smt082. 45 by the bed, 9mm in the truck. Actually, I had thought about ordering 9mm slide before I found this pistol. It seems to have a little smaller frame than the 45. DA trigger reach shorter on 9. Mag well and grip on 45 larger. The 9's mags are smaller. Next time I shoot em both, I'll check slide fit.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Some good shooting there Mr Forestranger you make us old guys look good. I have hear a lot about the EAA line but never have shot one. Good luck with yours. :smt023


----------

